# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  Требуется помощь-совет

## NikaPearl

Думаю,что тема в стиле "требуется помощь-совет" здесь будет уместна.
 Начну со своего:
пытаюсь выделить кадр из видео и преобразовать его в фото формат.
Внимание вопрос: при сохранении (нажатие кнопки "сохранить как..." остается ТОЛЬКО черный фон.:mad:
Сам кадр исчезает.
 ПОЧЕМУ и что нужно сделать

----------


## LINSLI

Трудно ответить сразу...Через какую программу делаете захват фото из видео? Потому как вариантов море и помочь сможет тот кто знает Вашу программу. Я пользуюсь такой fasmat

----------


## NikaPearl

УРА! уже нашла проги ))
Оказывается, не со всеми просмотрово-фотографичными программами print screen схватывается.
Я сделала просто:
загрузила Cyberlink Power DVD
ну, а внем при просмотре нажимала паузу и "волшебную" кнопочку сделать снимок
ВсЁ СХВАТИЛОСЬ И ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ :)

----------


## olmaz

Здравствуйте! Помогите,пожалуйста!!! Нужно несколько маленьких фотографий расположить на одном фоне и подписать их. (фото в jpg) В какой программе это можно сделать? 
Нужно сделать так же, только с другими фотографиями 
https://yadi.sk/i/wKZLoTCpjOMJTw

----------


## magistr

Photoshop в помощь
хотя можно и в CorelDRAW но и там без фотошопа не обойтись, хотя можно и CorelPainter использовать
из бесплатных GIMP

----------

